# Can u house juvi tegus together?



## dragonqueen4 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have my b/w argentine who is battling MBD, hes 19" long. Im looking into buying another one that is 14" long. Both sexes are unknown. Do you think they could be housed together, or should I not even attempt it?


----------



## ierowe (Apr 10, 2009)

I would read this.

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=3737" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=52&t=3737</a><!-- l -->

I have even wondered if you can house any two lizards together, I have two beardies in a enclosure.


----------



## wes (Apr 10, 2009)

i guess that's a rare case in the topic pointed at above,i've seen many housed together and often more males in one enclosure and never seen problems,just seperate them at feeding time and i guess they would be fine together. in my opinion tegu's are very social animals, if it were monitors i would say keep a close eye on them but except for the case above i've never seen or heard of problem from housing tegu's together.i've kept two males in the past for 5 years without any problems a b&w and a red and when the red came he was much smaller than the b&w and they got along from day 1 untill i sadly had to sell them due to moving to a smaller house(not anymore luckily).
btw i only seperated mine when feeding rats as they turned into real t rexes when rats were given, all other foot they took from the same bowl and never fought for a piece. so i would say they should get along just fine but on the other hand no animal is alike just like humans so watch them for a while and see what happens.


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 10, 2009)

Dragonqueen, thanks for bringing this up. I have Asami which is about 7 months old, and am about to get a hatchling from Bobby. How long should I wait or how big should the baby be before introductions :?:


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 10, 2009)

Deff for you jmiles, do NOT put a hatchling in Asami's cage, she WILL kill it, the size difference is just too dramatic and it will show its dominance. Id always keep a close eye on tegus being kept together, yes they are social but they can also have territory issues and feeding issues like any other animal, they also can show dominance to the other. Make sure they are around the same size pretty much, 14" to a 19" should be fine seeing as though that is probably mostly tail size, but again keep a close eye. If its possible have 2 seperate enclosures to not risk it. But they should be fine. Only issue I see is when they become sexually mature or near it, male/female i wouldnt house together at that age unless you are breeding. But again as shown in the topic above, freak accidents do happen and theres always that chance, so be careful.


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah, I knew not to right away, but I was just curious if there was a general rule. I wouldn't put them together with such a difference in size, but I figured I'd see if anyone had any ideas on appropriate sizes for introductions.


----------

